# Trek 1100



## Hawkfan79 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm looking for my first road bike and saw this on CL today. http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/2215246397.html I don't know a lot about this bike so I'm wondering what to expect and if this is a good deal or not.


----------

